# Falla con Geodimeter



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2014)

Buen dia compañeros tiempo sin consultar. Eb esta oportunida vengo por un problema con un dispositivo que primera vez que manejo es un aparato que ayuda buscar una referencia del desnivel de un suelo o algo asi. El modelo del aparato es GEODIMETER 400 o 500. El problema es que al encenderlo me envia un error 54 al buscar por la red solo encuentro que es problema con la memoria el equipo tiene dos memorias eprom de las imagenes. La consulta es si alguien ha trabajado con estos equipo que puedo hacer al respecto y la otra tengo pensado leer las memorias pero como se si estan malas o si el codigo esta corrupto? De momento esto me gustaria me apoyaran con cualquier otra solucion si la tiene y cualquier cosa de informacion que necesiten si la tengo se las puedo colocar aca. Muchas de ante mano. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2014)

Fijate si tiene forma de resetearlo.

Saludos !


----------



## analogico (Sep 21, 2014)

si tienes un servicio tecnico para ese aparato llevalo

o continuan bajo tu propio riesgo

esas memorias son de *solo lectura *y aunque las pruebes no sabes que era lo que tenian grabado asi que no puedes hacer nada
y aunque las consigas nuevas no sabes  lo que tenian grabado asi que de nuevo no se puede hacer nada

una de la memorias parece que  usa un socket
sacala y vuelvela a poner



eso seria casi  lo unico que se puede hacer  sin saber 
lo demas solo lo saben los servicios autorizados


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 22, 2014)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta lo que indicas ya lo realice incluso reemplace las baterias y sigue el mismo error. La cuestion es que aqui no existe un servicio directo de esa marca y los que la revisan me dice que no saben que puede ser. Lo que pensaba yo era ver si podia probarla o verificarla de alguna manera y que tan probable es que se dañen o se corrumpa los datos.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 22, 2014)

Como ya te dijeron las memorias son ROM´s de *solo lectura* tendrias que buscar si tiene alguna memoria *flash* y reemplazarla, es mas probable que esta falle


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 22, 2014)

capitanp dijo:


> Como ya te dijeron las memorias son ROM´s de *solo lectura* tendrias que buscar si tiene alguna memoria *flash* y reemplazarla, es mas probable que esta falle



No son memnorias ROM , son EEprom, su escritura es electrica y su borrado es por rayos UV mediante la ventana que esta oculta por la etiqueta, pero igual ahi quedas "amarrado" al serivio tecnico si lo hay, chauuuu


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 2, 2015)

Dudo un poco que sea un daño en esa eeprom, agotemos más posibilidades. Coloca alguna foto donde se aprecien los demás componentes de la placa. ¿Qué tipo de display es el que tiene ese equipo?


----------

